# Hurt Mouse Ear



## silvermoonwisp (Oct 8, 2016)

Hey guys!

I have a bit of a problem with my mouses ear, I have seen this many times on my mouse and I know my two mice fight sometimes and it can get a little rough, but they have been together all their lives and I see it more playful most the time, but this might have been the cause of my issue in past perhaps (a bite or two).

Anyways, there appears to be a blood bubble type of thing in her ear, at the base and inside her ear. It doesnt seem to bother her, I have seen it fade before or even go away but then it comes back. I have been trying to get some sort of help and theres so much im hearing, from mites, to an infection, to the bedding isnt right to they arent eating right. Im at a total loss as what this could be, she eats and drinks normally, never does anything out of the natural for herself, no circling or stange poops. I've always been concerned, but due to her acting normal and it going away I dismissed it a bit. Today when I was watching her she shook her ear and blood splattered up the tank. The other mouse never touched her, and she didnt seem to scratch or do damage to herself, but I did notice the blood bubble come back with a darker red. This started to worry me more, the more I ask people the more confused I am. I dont want to rush into a vet until I hear a few things first and see if its something I could fix without the vet costs.

My camera doesnt do justice sadly and shes a quick little thing xD but it appears to be a bumpy lump type of thing.. gosh I have no idea x-x I hope you guys might offer some help. Thanks!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Sounds like an ear hematoma, it's when a blood vessel breaks and you get fluid and blood builds up between the skin. It can be caused by trauma so it could likley be the fighting causing it. 
I don't think surgery would be an option a vet would want to take in a mouse, but you may find some natural remedies on a holistic site (there are quite a few for dogs nower days).


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree with ppvallhunds on it being a hematoma.They don't need treating,they dry up on their own leaving a bit of a crumple in the ear.The cause needs investigating though.It could be head shaking or scratching from mites or as ppvallhund says injury.


----------



## silvermoonwisp (Oct 8, 2016)

Thanks guys! It has to be that, as we have seen it before and it went away then comes back. I can only see them fighting being the issue, lol little buggers!


----------

